
Show HN: Schedule HTTP timed callbacks on scalable fault-tolerant infrastructure - dosy
https://www.npmjs.com/package/kairoi
======
dosy
Hello HNer,

I have built this simple tool because I needed it for another project.

My aim was to produce a scalable, and fault-tolerant "fire-and-forget" SaaS
capable of scheduling recurrent workloads in the same manner as cron, but
scalably and independent of caring about the machine it runs on.

I built it on AWS SQS delay queues, EB workers, with a worker to keep the time
( process the webhook jobs ) and a supervisor worker to make sure all
"currently live" jobs are firing.

Coupled with rolling updates, the result is, I believe, a good start at a
fault tolerant, reliable and scalable system for using jobs.

It's not a very complicated SaaS product, but it's my first "full stack"
offering that includes an API, a console, payment, and a fault tolerant
backend. A fully self-contained project.

I hope to make some money and customers from this, and I welcome your feedback
to help me achieve this. I've created some free API keys for you to use
(chronos and phanes) and if you end up buying a subscription use TOTALRECALL
for 70% off first month.

I really have no idea how to successfully do this (profit from SaaS) but if
anyone can guide me to do that in this humble and simple offering, it will
really be helpful for me with the more ambitious projects I hope to release as
well.

Thanks for reading. Enjoy the free demo.

